# Please can a moderator change my username?



## Lavender Rose (8 Oct 2019)

Hello! 

Please can someone contact me in regards to changing my username? 

Thanks 😊


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2019)

@Moderators should get you a response.

Do they get to pick the new user name @Charlotte Alice Button ?


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> Do they get to pick the new user name @Charlotte Alice Button ?



Depends how naughty or nice I have been I guess...


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2019)

Please dont open this to the forum


----------



## Jody (8 Oct 2019)

Boaty Mcboatface


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2019)

You have a PM.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2020)

Can I change my username please moderator?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

Now look what you’ve started!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2020)

I no longer live in Deptford. Can I become the Hatcham Hamster?


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2020)

Hi, @Chris Doyle 
please report your post with the reason why and your choice of name. Thanks.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> Hi, @Chris Doyle
> please report your post with the reason why and your choice of name. Thanks.


Have done, many thanks.


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> Have done, many thanks.


Working on it......


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Apr 2020)

Dear mods, can I change someone else’s username?


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Dear mods, can I change someone else’s username?


No


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> No



You sure? I could make it worth your while.


----------

